# Summer sucks



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Spent the morning going through and sorting all my ice gear. Really made me realize how much I miss being on the ice. I constantly tell people who've never iced fish how fun and addicting it is and I'm constantly told I'm crazy. I used to enjoy summer growing up as a kid, but anymore I think it just sucks, especially in Ohio. It's either too hot, humid, or constantly raining. I think it would be different if the ocean was closer,,,,, but it's not. Sorry for the rant, but I'm longing for the days and nights in the shanty with the warm glow of a buddy heater and sound of the vex chirpin.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

X2 on your post, summer definately sucks the older I get.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm with you 150%.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You guys are nuts....Enjoy the summer.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to live for ice fishing...then old age happened and fishing buds die off.
Now it's spring and fall fishing for me. OR drifting for catfish in the middle of the night in hot summer temps.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I live in the Cincy area and would love to ice fish here but that's not gonna happen. Not enough ice and/or unsafe ice. I'm starting to think summer sucks too. Our lakes sometimes experience algae blooms, which is currently happening on my home lake, and our smaller rivers are overran by livery kayakers on the weekends - just shoot me. Besides fishing is very slow this time of year, and it's just not worth overheating and getting sunburned to catch a few.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The older I get, the more summer sucks. I can't even get in the Maumee to fish. It's been high for the most part since May 1st. But so does winter. Winter has snow I frickin' hate snow. At least summer has golf. Even tho I suck at golf, I can play it with my Daughters and Grandkids.
So yea, winter sucks even more.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> You guys are nuts....Enjoy the summer.


I enjoy it every day it gets closer to walking on ice. lol


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been know to lecture my wife about the many short comings of summer time. I take more vacation days from work in the winter than i do in the summer. I still fish all year long..... but standing on the ice is definitely my favorite way to fish anymore.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> I have been know to lecture my wife about the many short comings of summer time. I take more vacation days from work in the winter than i do in the summer. I still fish all year long..... but standing on the ice is definitely my favorite way to fish anymore.


I was at a party a while back and somewhat jokingly said I wish it was ice fishing season year round. Almost thought i was going to get picked up and tossed to the curb 🤣


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I love having all 4 seasons, always something different to look forward too. I’m so ready for bow season. 🏹


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Summer is my least favorite season but I like the change in seasons.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

If you all truly believe you want ice then move north, nobody stopping you.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

if we still had 4 seasons it would feel better, but not so much now its either winter or summer with rain and winds to fill in the blanks lol


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I dunno . I absolutely love ice fishing . But I also love other kinds of fishing too . No matter what fishing I get bored fishing fir the same species the same way all the time . 

I don't wish for ice year round but a solid 3 months of ice fishing big water sure would be nice .


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

To bad youth is wasted on the young.....LOL...wait til old age bites your ass.When younger I loved ice fishing but now ,sun coming up and casting for bass on the surface.


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

I haven't had the boat out in a month. Been watching ice fishing videos the last few weeks. I'm just ready for ice.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

SMark said:


> I haven't had the boat out in a month. Been watching ice fishing videos the last few weeks. I'm just ready for ice.


 Cant come soon enough buddy


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

What do you do for fun, sit in a walk in freezer ????


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

So I was just hangin' out in the walk in freezer.......and look at what i found! Fish stix


----------

